# Breeding Holland lop x Angora or fuzzy breed



## Arabiansnob (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello, I have a beautiful holland lop male, and I was just thinking has anyone breed this cross?  How has it come out? I think they would be adorable!  But I just wanted to get any opinion?


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 24, 2012)

There is a breed called the American Fuzzy Lop that is essentially a Holland Lop with the French Angora coat. It supposedly was created more or less by accident. Someone bred Hollands to Angoras to create a denser coat on the Hollands, and introduced the Angora gene into the Holland population as a byproduct. The Angora gene is recessive, so the first generation crosses had normal coats. I daresay they also had narrower heads and too much ear control, too. While working their way back to better type, some of the animals being crossed were carrying long hair genes, and some long haired babies resulted. Some other people collected these long-haired culls, and went to a lot of work to get them recognized as a separate breed. 

It isn't unusual to get a long haired kit or two turning up in Holland litters, largely because the two breeds are so similar. Some of it may be because of stray Angora genes that are just wandering around from that long ago cross, and some may be from people who breed the two together just because they can. But you're right, they are cute little buggers!


----------

